

Best way to refine ideas with out getting it stolen - thedangler

Hello, I was just wondering the best way to refine an idea technically.  I get paranoid about people on the internet stealing my ideas. I'm continuously bouncing ideas off myself and my girl friend, parents and close friends but they don't have programming background and can't really help in the technical parts.
======
shaunxcode
launch a prototype.

